
Social media has elevated misogyny to new levels of violence –Donna Zuckerberg - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/nov/11/donna-zuckerberg-social-media-misoyny-violence-classical-antiquity-not-all-dead-white-men
======
funkythings
Misogyny is not violence. Violence may be motivated by violence, but in itself
it is not violence. She follow the disturbing trend to call words and speech
"violence"

> “It is without doubt that social media has allowed this to happen,” she says
> of the toxic moment we’re in. “It has created the opportunity for men with
> anti-feminist ideas to broadcast their views to more people than ever before
> – and to spread conspiracy theories, lies and misinformation

Even if you believe what shes trying to explain, why is it unique for men?
Radical feminists do the same thing, just reversed. Anyone with any hateful
opinion can speak on the internet.

~~~
SippinLean
Where in her book or in the article did she "call words and speech
'violence'"?

~~~
funkythings
Have you read the title?

> [...] elevated misogyny to new levels of violence

------
insickness
> “...the Red Pill, which are men connected by common resentments against
> women, immigrants, people of colour,” she explains.

More like a common resentment toward people like her who classify anything and
everything as misogynist and racist.

~~~
SippinLean
Nope, /r/TheRedPill (quarantined) is a shining example.

Highlights from
[https://old.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/top/](https://old.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/top/):

* Three ways to consciously manipulate women before they subconsciously manipulate you.

* 1000 migrants in Germany sexually assault, rob and rape women at one train station on New Year's eve. Feminists actively are trying to cover it up. (/r/cringeanarchy user)

* Now I am become Chad, the destroyer of pussy. (/r/milliondollarextreme user)

* HOW TO GET LAID LIKE A WARLORD: 37 Rules of Approaching Model-Tier Girls

*Feminism is not a shit test. Feminism is a macro level compliance test, and we're all failing it. (/r/jordanpeterson user)

...etc. I'm not sure how you could be the least bit familiar with Red Pill
culture and argue in good faith that it isn't exactly what she describes.

